# The 'Other' Vegetables



## sattie (Dec 10, 2007)

I call these the 'other' veggies cause I never use them... that is going to change!

My interest has been tweaked lately by parsnips, fennel, and turnips... well, those are the main ones so far.  I expect others will follow as I find ways to incorporate the above 3 in my recipes.  I love trying new things, specially new things with old recipes.  So like with parsnips, or turnips, or fennel, can they easily be added to stew or roasts?  I'm not looking to make a star dish of any of these ingredients, but just something different to dishes I already prepare.  Orrrrr... if any of you blessed folks have some recipes that include these wonderful root veggies, I would love to see what ya gots!

My mom use to make fried parsnips... I think she par boiled them and then sliced in half and fried in bacon grease.  I always loved the sweetness that they had.  

I want to introduce them into our palate.  I have several varaitions of roast, sometimes I use cabbage, sometimes I add pasta, sometimes I may want to use parsnips or fennel... please advise!!!  I'm dying for some new textures and flavors!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 10, 2007)

Julienned parsnips are great in oxtail soup, sattie.  They add such a wonderful depth of flavor.  I've posted my recipe here.  It's delicious.


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Katie E, thanks for the reply.  The only oxtail soup I have ever tried was out of a box... so sadly to say, I have not had the real deal.  I would love to try your recipe!!!


----------



## miniman (Dec 11, 2007)

I love roasted parsnips. I usually do them the same as tghe roast potatoes, so parboil and then roast in fat from the joint. Honeyed parsnips are also supposed to be good but I don't have a recipe for that. I also slice parsnip and add to stews and mince mixes.

I sometimes mash turnip with the potatos, but don't eat a lot of them and I have never really got the hang of cooking fennel.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 11, 2007)

My favourite way to eat parsnips is just in with the roast and all the other chunky vegetables. Second favourite would be parsnips chips - sliced thinly and oven fried.

I only use turnips in soups.

I have roasted fennel before but didn't think anything fabulous about it. I was really disappointed as I love aniseed flavoured things but whether it was just the way I cooked it or just not a great fennel bulb, I don't know.  Shaved fennel salads are the big thing on the local cooking shows these days.  Think Jamie Oliver uses it a fair bit.

Here are some links for you:
Search - Recipes - Taste.com.au=
Search - Recipes - Taste.com.au=
Search - Recipes - Taste.com.au=


----------



## flukx (Dec 11, 2007)

Washington Post just had an interesting article about parsnips.


----------



## redkitty (Dec 11, 2007)

I love them all roasted!  You could also do a fennel mashed potatoes, more taters than fennel.  YUMMY!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 11, 2007)

flukx said:


> Washington Post just had an interesting article about parsnips.


That article reminded me of the mollecular gastronomy "dish" of parsnip milk that was on tv earlier this year (Ready Steady Cook - Oz show).

I had a look but can't find the link to that recipe but these links are interesting!!
parsnip milk - Google Search


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 11, 2007)

I add parsnips to stews.  Roasting them is probably my favourite way of cooking them, especially when roasted with carrots.  Potato / turnip mash is great, as is  turnip / carrot mash. My Mother added turnip to a many of her soups, so I do also.  I like grilled fennel.  It's also great shaved and added to a salad with things like apple, pear, cheese. Have fun!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 11, 2007)

parsnips like carrots roast well with meats and poultry. I have tossed out my roasting racks and put my birds or joints on a thick onion slice and halved lengthwise carrots and parsnips.  they flavor the drippings beautifully and can be eaten or mashed into the sauce or gravy with great results.  I also toss carrots and parsnips around the roast or bird for the last hour and serve them as they are.  Just wonderful.  TUrnips don't take as long to cook but also can be done that way as can rutabaga (gold turnip or swede).
any of these are great cooked and mashed with potatoes, used in soups or stews. They really give great flavor and do so well with the meaty flavors.

Fennel I love to saute with onion for soups, and to put over grilled or broiled fish. It's also great in a variety of salads and with orange slices.

Finally just a pan of roasted root veggies seasoned with olive oil thyme garlic salt and pepper is irresistable.  I mix em all up ... sweet potatoes, carrot, turnip, parsnip, rutabaga, beet, pearl onion, even celery root. I tend to cut largish bite size and roast @ 400 for up to 30-45 min.  you want a bit of brrowning to take place.  So good!


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, some really great ideas here folks!!!!  I'm definately going to toss in some parsnips on my next roasting adventure.  Thanks so much for the replies!  Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2007)

sattie, in a bowl - thinly slice a bulb of fennel, a sweet onion, toss with a few sprigs of thyme, splash with balsamic vinegar, drizzle with evoo and use this to stuff the cavity of a whole trout. tie closed, then drizzle the outside of the trout with more evoo, and s&p. bake at 350 for 20 minutes, until the fish is cooked through and the veggies are just getting soft.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2007)

sattie said:


> Hey Katie E, thanks for the reply.  The only oxtail soup I have ever tried was out of a box... so sadly to say, I have not had the real deal.  I would love to try your recipe!!!



You can find my recipe posted on this thread, sattie.  It's post #16.  Enjoy!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 12, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Finally just a pan of roasted root veggies seasoned with olive oil thyme garlic salt and pepper is irresistable. I mix em all up ... sweet potatoes, carrot, turnip, parsnip, rutabaga, beet, pearl onion, even celery root. I tend to cut largish bite size and roast @ 400 for up to 30-45 min. you want a bit of brrowning to take place. So good!


 
Bought a bunch of parnsip turnip beet carrot and potato to go with the Meatloaf tonight... this is what I was going to do with them went browsing for info on heat and time...cool!

just felt drawn to these at the market today... maybe its the chillyish weather.

Love some of the other ideas here too. See how the "other" veggies go over with those at home (they probably would be happier with augratin from a box but oh well I try.


----------



## smag (Mar 12, 2008)

I made a moroccan style using sweet potato, fennel, potatoes and chickpeas. I think the actual recipe was for some more root vegetables like parsnip and turnip. Served it over couscous. Real good..


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 12, 2008)

My favorite way to enjoy all the root vegetables is definitely roasted, but if I'm using parsnips in a roasted root veggie mix, then I cut back on the carrots, because too much of the two together make the mix too sweet.  And because of parsnips' sweetness, I've stopped using them in vegetable soups as well.  Seems like even just one makes a soup too sweet for my taste.

My favorite ways to enjoy fennel are 1) finely slivered raw into a salad & 2) braised in chicken broth & topped with warmed blue cheese dressing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2008)

Fennel is also supposed to be great on the grill. Now that DST has sprung forward, I'm getting antsy to start grilling again


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 12, 2008)

Fennel.. I just braised a roasting chicken and used fennel instead of onion.. Man I am glad I did!! The fennel was FANTASTIC.    I used the entire bulb and the light green stalk,  halved and put them in like I would have onion..  The flavors were definitely there, but softer than onion.  Very pleasant..

There isn't much you can't do with Fennel bulb You can bread it and fry it, saute it, braise it in stock, eat it raw.  It works well cooked with garlic, the stalks can also be used as herbal seasoning.  

Do a google search on cooking fennel.

Turnips.. you can use turnips about anywhere you would be using potatoes--or add with the potatoes.  I even like the raw, sliced with a little salt..(same as potatoes, raw is one of my favorite ways of eating them).


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 12, 2008)

Mashed rutabaga and carrots.  Saw it on the cooking channel.  50/50 mix of each.  cut into chunks.  Boil until soft. mash, like you make mashed potatoes with butter, cream, salt, pepper.......  really comes out nice.


----------



## holbear (Mar 16, 2008)

I make fennel and onion risotto.  Just carmalize the onions and fennel in olive oil, add the risotto to get it a bit toasted and then slowly add vegetable broth until risotto cooks down.  

I don't use parsnips or turnips as often as I should.  I've tried them with roasts and in meatball soup before but thats it.  I definitely need to try more.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 18, 2008)

Carrots and parsnips work well in stews since they can handle being slow-cooked for a while. Also, they are good with meats or poultry, or with potatoes. One of the things I make, is shredded potatoes mixed with shredded carrots and parsnips, mixed with eggs and flour, formed into little burger-like patties and pan-fried with lots of oil. 

Parnsips have a strong, distinct flavour so don't use too much or it can be over-powering. Carrots aren't as over-powering. Just as a neat little tip/fact/whatever you call it, don't eat too much carrots. Why? Well, I'm not 100% sure if this is a myth or fact but a woman once killed her husband by feeding him loads of carrots for a while. I'm sure he had great eyesight though, haha.


----------



## blissful (Mar 26, 2008)

Add roasted radishes to the oven roasted veggie list, they are great cooked too. ~Bliss


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Ooh, I love parsnips! Here's one of my favorite recipes: 

1 lb pork or beef stew meat (it's way better with pork)
1 tbsp cooking oil
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves minced garlic (I like to use 4 or 5 though)
1 tsp paprika
3 c water
2 or 3 parsnips, sliced in rounds
1/2 lb winter squashed, peeled and cut into 1/2 in squares (I like acorn squash in it best)
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch squares
1 can whole kernal corn, undrained (8 oz)
4 tsp beef bouillon granules
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
2 cups fresh spinach

In a large skillet brown half of the meat in hot oil. Drain meat and place in a 4 qt slow-cooker. Brown remaining meat with onion, garlic, and paprika. Drain and place in slow cooker. Add water, parsnips, squash, sweet potato, corn, bouillon, salt, and cayenne pepper and stir mixture. Cover and cook on low heat for 10-1 hrs or on high setting for 5-5 1/2 hours. Add spinach and stir until slightly wilted.


----------

